# Not to sure how advanced this is



## apple320 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well everyone needs a click pen once in a while so I found this rod at the back of my stash and came up with this one.

I have used an old Parker clip on it that I found in my parts bin.









The rest of the PICS


----------



## ericd (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice departure from your FP's.  Attractive pen.
E


----------



## hewunch (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great. I love the transition between the clip and clicker. Did you make the nose cone or was it from something else?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2012)

ericd said:


> Nice departure from your FP's.  Attractive pen.
> E



Thanks it was a lot of fun getting it to all work out.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Looks great. I love the transition between the clip and clicker. Did you make the nose cone or was it from something else?



Thank you very much.  The nose cone was off a pen that I got at Staples for less than a buck.  It is metal with a 7X.75mm thread on it so I was very pleased to find parts for less than a dollar and metal to boot.  Now I just have to find it again so I can stock up lol


----------



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are a couple more I did

Appleman Pens: Bic Roller Ball 537RT

Appleman Pens: Green Lizard Click Pen

Appleman Pens: Ballpoint Using Vintage Parker Clip


----------



## AnachitlPut (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice pen. Good job.


----------



## apple320 (Apr 2, 2012)

Luke Putman said:


> Nice pen. Good job.



Thank you very much


----------

